# Omnijig



## alysonsdad (Mar 4, 2011)

Need instructions for older 7117 video?
Tia


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

No video, but the parts list and manual for it can be found here:

24 inch Omnijig at Black and Decker Servicenet

Cheers,
Brad


----------

